# How often do you guys tune up your equipment?



## Nick (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorry if I missed it earlier. I haven't done mine in some time but I think I'm springing for new skiis over the summer anyway.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 2, 2011)

Where is the never option?


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 2, 2011)

picked up a wax kit off the now defunct tramdock earlier this season so i've been waxing occationally.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 2, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> picked up a wax kit off the now defunct tramdock earlier this season so i've been waxing occationally.



I think Nick is referring to skis here:wink:


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 2, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I think Nick is referring to skis here:wink:



aerodynamics  = speed !


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 2, 2011)

There's a lot of factors that go into if I tune.  I'd say on average, every 2-3 days on the snow, unless I'm on a trip somewhere, then I just worry about it once I get back home.


----------



## Shock (Apr 2, 2011)

About every 6-7 days I wax and do my edges.


----------



## Nick (Apr 2, 2011)

That's often. I used to do mine once a season, basically, wether I skid 5 or 25 days. 

I really noticed my edges were getting poor at the AZ summit last weekend, that traverse over to brackett basin was awfully dicey.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 2, 2011)

Nick said:


> that traverse over to brackett basin was awfully dicey.



that scared the crap out of me.


----------



## roark (Apr 2, 2011)

Touch up edges nearly every day of use (stones). Wax every 2-3x. Base grind/full tune once a season (or less).


----------



## Morwax (Apr 2, 2011)

Waxing a pair of skis and or a snowboard almost every day although I alternate 4 pairs of skis depending on conditions or who im with. I touch up edges every other use or if I feel burrs etc...its much easier to maintain an edge than to bring one back from rusty butter knife land.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 2, 2011)

Used to do them every day on snow, but now that I dont have the nice shop, every 2 or 3 days.


----------



## Nick (Apr 2, 2011)

Hence the name, mortar?

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 2, 2011)

every 3 days , like 'em fast


----------



## bvibert (Apr 2, 2011)

I tune my skis every other season or so.  Works out pretty well for me.



Hawkshot99 said:


> Used to do them every day on snow, but now that I dont have the nice shop, every 2 or 3 days.



You're not working at the shop anymore?


----------



## andyzee (Apr 2, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> There's a lot of factors that go into if I tune.  I'd say on average, every 2-3 days on the snow, unless I'm on a trip somewhere, then I just worry about it once I get back home.



Same here also check the edges for burrs and stone if needed when I wax.


----------



## bigbog (Apr 2, 2011)

If by tune up you mean _check_, then yes(as I answered).....I check skis over after every skiday...
Waxing, again, is by a check's yay/nay....


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 3, 2011)

bvibert said:


> You're not working at the shop anymore?



I am still at a shop.  When I started for the company I was at another store that does shop work.  The store they moved me to, does not have a work shop as the mtn. does all of that stuff on there own.


----------



## billski (Apr 3, 2011)

The way I ski, I'll put wax on after 3-5 days on the slopes.  Edges, depends how they look, I'll do a diamond file on them.  Ptex, depends what I hit.  Minor scrapes don't get it.  I'm more into preserving the longevity of the bases than trying to  eck out every last tenth of a second. 
Now that it's spring, the red comes out.


----------



## jack97 (Apr 3, 2011)

almost never..... 

I only keep one ski sharp and waxed for groomed hardpack conditions. Hardly took them out in the past two seasons.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Apr 3, 2011)

I hot wax every day myself, just got done waxing the Head i supershapes now after the morning at WA (the hardscratch made them white bottom in just 2 hours of skiing!!!)....extra thick coat and in the closet they are going for the summer right next to my Volkl Explosiv Buddhas.....

I have a dedicated wax iron and a few of my own secret formulas8) depending on snow temp and how fast I want the bases.... 

When ski's need a tune I sell usually "em and buy new ones.....


----------



## HD333 (Apr 7, 2011)

Voted 2-5. 5 is probably dead on.


----------



## Nick (Dec 5, 2011)

Bump for the new season


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 5, 2011)

Once a year.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 5, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Once a year.



That just makes me Cringe!


----------



## hammer (Dec 5, 2011)

Just got some tuning gear last season so I'm still trying to settle on a schedule, but I'd say I was waxing my skis every 2-5 ski days.  I put storage wax (plain old paraffin wax) on the family's skis in the spring and just scraped that off and quickly checked the edges before our first day out.  Don't know what my racing plans are for this season but for recreational skiing I'm still not sure how fussy I need to be.


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 5, 2011)

Define tune?

If you mean inspecting edges and running a diamond stone over the edges, then I would answer every ski day.

If you mean diamond stone over the edges plus waxing, then I would say every three ski days or more often depending on snow conditions.


----------



## Nick (Dec 5, 2011)

I normally have done once a year also... partially out of laziness. 

What's the recommendation for in-between tunings? Other than using the wax and the iron, I hadn't done anything else special.


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 5, 2011)

^ Run a diamond stone on your edges. If you ski the East, you need to keep 'em edges sharp.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 5, 2011)

Once a season, tops. Usually in October.


----------



## billski (Dec 5, 2011)

Depends how big the core shot is! 

Actually I wax a lot more than tune.  

But I shave instead of waxing.:-o


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 5, 2011)

How often do you fill your gas tank?  How often do you rake the yard?  How often do you run your dishwasher?  How often do you wash your hands?  How often do you change your light bulbs?  How often do you take a leak?  How often do you tune your equipment?  

These questions should all have the same answer:  _When I need to._

Scheduling these things on a timetable doesn't suit the purpose or the needs.


----------



## billski (Dec 5, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> Scheduling these things on a timetable doesn't suit the purpose or the needs.



I always tweet when I go to the bathroom.  Just so you know I'm irregular uke:


----------



## skidmarks (Dec 5, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Define tune?
> 
> If you mean inspecting edges and running a diamond stone over the edges, then I would answer every ski day.
> 
> If you mean diamond stone over the edges plus waxing, then I would say every three ski days or more often depending on snow conditions.



I do the needed maintenance like edge work and waxing everytime I go on my race skis, I'm more slack on my other gear but do try to keep them waxed and burr free.


----------



## marcski (Dec 5, 2011)

It's the skier not the skis. .


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 5, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> These questions should all have the same answer:  _When I need to._
> 
> Scheduling these things on a timetable doesn't suit the purpose or the needs.



This.


----------



## Nick (Dec 5, 2011)

marcski said:


> It's the skier not the skis. .



I always thought I was at least fairly decent on my ancient sticks


----------



## Edd (Dec 6, 2011)

Every 6 to 10 ski days depending on what the surface conditions have been like.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 6, 2011)

Depends on how bored i get at work.  If I am real busy than I will ski a couple days in a row with out tuning, unless I do some damage to them that needs attention.

But i usually have time to kill and will tune them when I am bored at work.


----------



## AngryHugo (Dec 6, 2011)

I typically wax and tune when they need it, but I find myself doing it more and more when I just want to hang out in the basement listening to music and drinking beer.


----------



## aaronbru (Dec 12, 2011)

Before the season starts i have the local shop give me a full tune.
I usually put on some of the cheap 'rub-on' wax between every ski day.


----------



## vdk03 (Dec 12, 2011)

Anybody ever tune their brand new equipment? The factory edges are probably as good as they'll ever get, but what about a specific temp. wax?


----------



## Edd (Dec 12, 2011)

Whenever I buy ski online the wax job on them seems to suck.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm starting to think that I've totally spoiled my wife, and now my almost 8 year old daughter with how frequently I tune their equipment.  This past weekend, BOTH of them on the 3rd day since their gear had been tuned(or atleast started off as brand new in the case of my daughter) were basically telling me that they needed some tuning   The good thing is that my daughter was asking me when she'd be old enough to tune her own skiis!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 13, 2011)

Nick said:


> Bump for the new season



My answer is still the same as it was in April.



bvibert said:


> I tune my skis every other season or so.  Works out pretty well for me.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 13, 2011)

bvibert said:


> My answer is still the same as it was in April.



Is this the year of the big tune for the skis?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 13, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Is this the year of the big tune for the skis?



I'm about due for the Watea's (they still have the factory tune on them), and I'm actually over due on my bump skis.  I gotta see if I can get down to see Peter one of these days...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 13, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I'm about due for the Watea's (they still have the factory tune on them), and I'm actually over due on my bump skis.  I gotta see if I can get down to see Peter one of these days...



Actually, now that I think about it I may have waxed them once, but I haven't touched the edges on either, aside from 10 seconds with a diamond stone before heading out yesterday.


----------



## Nick (Jan 7, 2013)

I had my skis fully tuned at Wachusett (belt and edges) and it did make a noticeable difference. I didn't have any coreshots but it had been about 9 runs since I had tuned it. So I would say go more often. 

Do you guys dry your skis after skiing? I had some rust spots on my edges. I'm pretty bad about staying on top of that.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 7, 2013)

I usually wax skis every time and use a diamond stone on the side edge as needed, usually every 4 ski days depending on conditions.


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 7, 2013)

Nick said:


> Do you guys dry your skis after skiing? I had some rust spots on my edges. I'm pretty bad about staying on top of that.



Yes. I get a paper napkin and run it over the edges to dry them. Then the ski straps come on.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 7, 2013)

Nick said:


> Do you guys dry your skis after skiing? I had some rust spots on my edges. I'm pretty bad about staying on top of that.



I just had to bring our skis in for a tune because they had some rust on the edges.  I left them on the roof rack for one night, and it set it.  Now that I actually have a pair of skis that I care about, I need to be better with this.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 7, 2013)

Whenever the service light comes on


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 7, 2013)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

I need p tex after skiing the natural snow at Platty last week,but it was so worth it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 7, 2013)

Once at start of the season for both hard snow and soft snow skis.  Hard snow skis see a second mid-season tune.  If I had my own tuning equipment, I'd probably do the hard snow skis every 3-4 days.  If I'm on hard pack a fresh tune really makes a world of difference in my enjoyment on the hill for the day.


----------



## Sky (Jan 8, 2013)

I love these answers...funny stuff.  "whenever the service light comes on"..."is there a never option"...etc.  Thanks...I needed a chuckle.

I touch up my edges weekly (pre-race).  I wax daily (which unfortunately daily means weekly since I only get out once a week).  But now that I have the vice and the rest of the equipment...it's a breeze.

I follow SkiMd's guidance to NOT iron.  I use the Ray's Way farbic-thing after I crayon the wax onto the base...then roto brush.  BAM!  Done.  

I've tried the crayon...then iron (and scrape) thing a freind of mine does....meh.  

But I'm addicted to sharp edges.  I scrape my thumbnail on my edged skis every time I walk past them.

If the bases need work...I hit the shop.  But last time I took my skis in, the tuner looked them over and handed them back.  "I don't need to touch these."    Beer and Nacho funds!!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 8, 2013)

I probably do it every 10 to 12 days on snow, so I'm on the cusp of two choices and chose the 11-20 option. 

 Though I was skiing on my rock skis the other night as it was the Poconos so there wasnt a need for 90mm underfoot, and I realized they drastically need waxing.  Rock skis need love too!



snowmonster said:


> *Yes. I get a paper napkin and run it over the edges to dry them.*



I do the same thing.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 8, 2013)

I actually have shop season tunes this year, although I will readily admit to still breaking out my tuning bench and waxing iron on a regular basis for some mid weekend touch ups and/or night before race tunes for my daughter's skis.

I'm still getting used to the concept of dropping my skis off at the shop when I head home on a Monday and picking them back up on Friday evening all freshly sharpened and waxed (and then dropping off the obligatory "thank you" beers to the guys in the shop :beer: ). On the flipside, it has opened up a brand new "social event evening" now that i'm not trying to squeeze in tuning 4 pairs of skis into my Friday evening arrival and get the kids fed and to bed at a decent hour routine!  So that's a plus in my book for sure!


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 8, 2013)

As a rule I wax my boards and tune the edges every three or four times out. Obviously snow type determines that. I ride alot of glades so Ptex and a lighter is a standard in my tool box I keep in the van. This year however I have not waxed either board since taking off the Summer coats because the snow has been excellent! Tomorrow is my 12th day I believe??? But both are still in fine shape for now.


----------

